# Does anyone got keyless entry on there Z???



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i just realized today that i dont have the key to unlock the doors i thought it was the same as the ignition key, anyway.... i'm gonna get a keyless entry setup with an alarm.. prob a crime stoppers, but does anyone have an aftermarket alarm on their car... i was playin with the locks today and it seems as if the pass door only has a power lock, and the drivers doesnt so that wouldnt mean a keyless entry wont work....... i also cant get my drivers door to lock anyway it unlocks itself when i shut it..........

please help


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

If you have a different key , someone changed the outside locks or the ignition.......most likely the ignition. An alarm is the first thing I put in my car. The Z has central locking....where when you unlock or lock either door-- the other does the same, somewhat of a convenience so you dont have to walk ALL THE WAY around the car to lock the other side. Whereas today we are so lazy that we dont want to use the key..LOL that what Mcdonalds does to you.

Anyways, when you do the installation, make sure you have a wiring diagram for the car.....PM me, I can get you one. You also need an actuator to control the drivers side door lock( which will in turn control the passenger side also ) I went as far as to install a microwave sensor so I can leave my t-tops off....if anyone get within a certain range of the car itll sound a warning and if they get closer itll go off. Works out pretty nice If you need any tech help just ask----


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

where can i find an actuator at for the drivers door??.. i have acess to mitchell on demand at our school so i can get diagrams off of it


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

The stock one is buried deep in the door. youll have to get an aftermarket actuator and attach it to the stock arm for the door lock. The aftermarket actuator will then control the stock actuator........therefore controlling both actuators.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> The stock one is buried deep in the door. youll have to get an aftermarket actuator and attach it to the stock arm for the door lock. The aftermarket actuator will then control the stock actuator........therefore controlling both actuators.


i didnt even know the driver's door had a power actuator in it.. mine doesnt work if it does.... cause when i lock the drivers door i only hear the actuator on the pass side, and i cant get my driver door to lock anyway it locks but when u shut it, it unlocks its self

where did u buy ur aftermarket actuator from anyway? how much


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I got it from our audio supplier at work..............go to the passenger side and use the lock.....see if you can hear the drivers side.....


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

whenever i lock the pass door the drivers does nothing... thats why i thought the pass side was electric only.... lol looks like i have a bad actuator


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i have been looking at pager alarms for the last 30 mins on ebay there are so many choices and diff kinds, what kind do u have and what did u pay for it, they look like a bitch to hook up


----------



## MaxQ (Jun 3, 2004)

turboZX said:


> i have been looking at pager alarms for the last 30 mins on ebay there are so many choices and diff kinds, what kind do u have and what did u pay for it, they look like a bitch to hook up


I got one from a company called Phoenix, strangely enough off of Overstock for around $135 complete. I've had a bunch of cars with a bunch of different types of alarms, but this pager alarm has a ridiculously long range and is super-sensitive. It's the best one that I've owned. The only downside is that the internal antenna is actually a pager-sized box that has to be mounted inside the vehicle in the lower corner of the driver's side window. 

Mine is mounted really inconspicuously, and doesn't take away from the rest of the car, I think. If this thread is still around then, I'll post pics by Monday.


----------



## sphighend (Feb 9, 2005)

I had a rather expensive clifford alarm put into my 86 z31, and I had actuators put in for keyless entry and it works great. 

The crappy part is that it killed the sexy voice of the car  

Good luck with things man. 

If you have T-tops and like to leave them down in the summer I would suggest getting a radar alarm, one that forms a bubble around your car. Thats what I have and its nice, reach into the car and BAM off goes the alarm.  But like I said, it was spendy. $600 bucks for everything, the alarm, the labor and the 2 actuators.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

600 bucks? and thats for a no name brand alarm? You can get a audiovox 996 with the microwave sensor and the actuators with central locking for like 300 bucks and it will work forever pretty much!!!

Thats with the info pager and cell phone control also!


----------



## sphighend (Feb 9, 2005)

Clifford is a no name brand alarm?

The alarm was $300, the labor was close to $150 and the actuators for both doors were about $70-$90 bucks each. So all in all yes it came out to about $600.00  Keep in mind I also got it about 2 years ago, Im sure there have been a ton of advancements in alarm technologies and therefore driving down recent prices.


Scott


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i think the only thing that has me stumped on installing the alarm would be the lock actuators, if the car has power locks then why does it need an additional actuator added to lock the doors when the factory power lock mechisims should do that?? cause if u wired up the alarm to them. when u hit the lock button it would send power to it and make it lock just like if u were htting the button....

i know i make things to confusing lol........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

turboZX said:


> i think the only thing that has me stumped on installing the alarm would be the lock actuators, if the car has power locks then why does it need an additional actuator added to lock the doors when the factory power lock mechisims should do that?? cause if u wired up the alarm to them. when u hit the lock button it would send power to it and make it lock just like if u were htting the button....
> 
> i know i make things to confusing lol........


 Bc the wiring in the z is on its own program and its central, its not 2 wire positive or negative, and its not 5 wire reverse so you simply add one actuator to control the STOCK actuator and you then have power locks Pretty easy stuff. I cant believe they charged you 70 to 90 bucks for each actuator though!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

sphighend said:


> Clifford is a no name brand alarm?


Never heard of it, actually. The popular one around here is Viper......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

sphighend said:


> Clifford is a no name brand?


Who said I was talking about Clifford? I was talking about the "Phoenix" one that the other guy got. If you want to get crazy, I have an audiovox that works ten times better then the DEI I had or the Clifford. Clifford is a good alarm though- they have nice plug in harnesses that I like to use at work.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

ok todd cool i get what ur saying now, when u mounted ur actuators did u have to do a custom mounting job and all or did it bolt right on

could u possibley tell me if this type of actuator will do the trick
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...4833&item=5750849011&tc=photo#ShippingPayment 

thanks man


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That actuator is absolutely perfect man. They are always custom mounted. They do bolt right up, but you have to mount it accordingly. I had to use two actuators in my car b/c my locks were messed up. I have a 35 lb solenoid for my trunk release but I think Im going to end up putting that into my other car since its going to be a Dad mobile and all


----------

